# Troubleshooting #3469 Operating Coal Dump Car



## Bloodhound (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello everyone! Been gone over a year but back again ready to pick up where I left off.  I was a newbie then and I am now. Dusted off the train table and decided to get back into this wonderful hobby. 

Thought I'd start off by troubleshooting issues with our #3469 dump car. The first issue concerns the magnetic couplers. Neither one is working. There's a strong humming coming from the car with the coupler switch pressed just no movement. Secondly, the car dumps beautifully but doesn't automatically return to the closed upright position. 

Any suggestions as to where to start would be most appreciated. 

Glad to be back.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Don't know about the electrics but the gearing can get out of whack through wear. You can loosen the end screw and make small adjustments, that may help.


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

*3469 Coal Dump Car*

Hello Bloodhound,

I had problems much like yours on an ebay purchase and did the following repairs.

1. Clean all the moving parts of the dump section. Then oiled the same.

2. Checked all wiring from the shoes and replaced broken and frayed wiring.

3. Cleaned and oil couplers.

All of the oiling should be sparingly.

The above worked for me.

Best of luck ! !


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sometimes the plunger sticks and won't let the body down. Also, as mentioned, make sure the gears are free.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

If the couplers do not work, are the coupler armatures being pulled down by the uncoupling track electromagnet? If so, and the coupler knuckles do not open, most likely the knuckle springs are in need of replacement. Try pulling the coupler armature down by hand and pulling the knuckle open by hand to make sure the knuckles move freely.

Larry


----------



## Bloodhound (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone. The coupler armatures are not being pulled down. As for the body the plunger appears to be fine. Is there a spring that facilitates the return of the body to the upright and closed position?


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

If the coupler armatures are not being pulled down, then there seems to be a problem in the uncoupling track. Make sure it is wired correctly to start with, then activate it and see if it attracts a piece of steel in your hand.

The coal dump car bins are returned to their upright position by gravity. No springs, just the design of the car.

Larry


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Also dirt can get into the pluger causing it to stick. I looked it up in greeburgs, as I remembered there was a trick to tightening the screw. Lossen the screw, close the door and hold the car in dumping position. Tighten the screw almost completely. Hold the screw with the screwdriver to keep it from turning while putting the car down to normal closed position. Tighten the screw all the way. Hope that helps


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A sticky plunger is pretty common, sometimes some cleaner like tuner cleaner will loosen them up. Don't oil them!


----------



## Bloodhound (Dec 2, 2012)

I'll try everything recommended here. Would someone refresh my memory as to what kind of oil to use on couplers, gears, etc?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Motor oil , you've got a ton of it in your garage!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't use motor oil on the couplers! Use something like dry graphite.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

No good?!? I always put a drop on the moving parts? How bad is it?


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Any oil, no matter what kind, will "attract" dust and dirt. Graphite in this case, won't.

Larry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've seen any number of couplers that were oiled, they all were sticky and would sometimes work their way open. As Larry says, it's probably the dirt that is adding friction, in any case, I don't oil them.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I get that, it will eventually get gummy, and it attracts dirt. But why do we use it on everything else, wheels , gears etc.? Wouldn't the same ideas apply? Why not just use the dry graphite instead on everything? So far the oil is working for me, ill use graphite in the future.


----------



## Bloodhound (Dec 2, 2012)

I cleaned the couplers and they are dropping now. Not returning very well though. If there are springs that facilitate returning to the locked position they are shot. Am I better off buying springs and rivets or just NOS magnetic couplers off ebay?


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Since you have to remove the baseplate and coupler from the truck one way or another, then the call is up to you. Sometimes you can just squeeze the springs' rivet slightly to give the spring a bit more tension. Try that first. If not, replacing the spring and rivet is not difficult.

Larry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd fix the ones you have, unless you buy new, you're likely to get some with the same issues.


----------



## Bloodhound (Dec 2, 2012)

sjm9911 said:


> Also dirt can get into the pluger causing it to stick. I looked it up in greeburgs, as I remembered there was a trick to tightening the screw. Lossen the screw, close the door and hold the car in dumping position. Tighten the screw almost completely. Hold the screw with the screwdriver to keep it from turning while putting the car down to normal closed position. Tighten the screw all the way. Hope that helps


Followed your advice and it is now working beautifully. Aside from the weak coupler springs the dumping problem is solved. Can't thank you enough!


----------

